# Where to buy salon size kerastase



## (:KrIsTy:) (Jun 7, 2008)

Can anyone tell me where i can buy salon size 1000ml Kerstase from?


----------



## magosienne (Jun 8, 2008)

salon suppliers ? maybe schools ?


----------



## nursie (Jun 8, 2008)

the salon size is all over ebay


----------



## ticklishlpgrl (Jun 16, 2008)

yea ebay...i dunnoo of others


----------



## bebe_tc (Jun 19, 2008)

I think that if you can get it from any hair salon it would be great just talk to owner or the person in charge of sales that might help.


----------



## FilleDeVanille (Jun 23, 2008)

Where are you from? If you're from Europe I know some great netshops where you can buy them. Otherwise eBay.


----------



## Aniger86 (Jun 23, 2008)

I think from salon suppliers would be cheapest. Not sure if its safe to buy from ebay? I mean can it be fake?


----------

